# EAD Enlightened me!



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I was just trying out the EAD (Enlightened Audio Designs) PowerMaster 2000, TheaterMaster 8800 Pro and TheaterVision P I picked up on Monday and am blown away:yay2:

I must add that I did have a PowerMaster 2000 about 3 years ago and I sold it to try out other amps and have regretted it ever since.

I initially just wanted the PM2000 amp but the seller wanted to sell the 8800 Pro and TV P DVD player as a set so the price was right and I scooped up all 3.

I have to admit that I had the silver straight cut faceplate before but all 3 of these have the matching black V-cut and it looks outstanding. Here is a link that shows the v-cut in both silver and black.

http://www.tricell-ent.com/EAD.htm

The specs on the PM2000 is 400watts X 5 into 8 ohms and 700 watts X 5 into 4 ohms and it is the most dynamic and best sounding amp I have ever owned. 

What has enlightened me is how good the Oppo BDP-83's analog outputs sound for DTS-HD and TrueHD through the analog bypass on the TM 8800Pro. I had tried analog outputs before with a Panasonic BDP-55 and ADA Cinema Rhapsody Mach II but it was not as good as the Pioneer Elite VSX-94TXH fed bitstream.

I am not sure if it is the Oppo or EAD TM 8800 Pro that is making the most pronounced difference but it is the best sound I am getting out of my system since I sold my Halcro SSP-200.

The TheaterVision P DVD player also sounds better that the Oppo for DVD's. On CD's I don't notice as big of a difference between the 2 but I did play some DTS Demo DVD's through both and the EAD just sounds crisper, more detailed and airy which does not make sense since I tried them both through the RCA digital inputs with the same digital RCA. I would think music would sound a lot more different but I only tried 2 CD's.

I did try the PM2000 first with the Pioneer Elite feeding it as a pre-pro before replacing it with the 8800Pro just to compare. I have my Velodyne SMS-1 which I used with both the EAD and Pioneer eq'ed and verified with both.

Even though the SMS-1 is eq'ed the same and the levels are matched the bass from the EAD to my subs is so much more detailed and articulate while having a sense of more power than the Pio Elite.
It doesn't make sense why this is the case but the Pioneer Elite sounds muddy and bloated in comparison. I did try the Pioneer Elite with both the MCACC on and off just to make sure it didn't cloud my perception.

I honestly expected the Pioneer Elite to sound better for movies and the EAD to sound better for music but that is not the case. The movie performance of decoded DTS-HD and TrueHD though the analog outputs of the Oppo is crazy good:jump:

I know this is old outdated gear from a company who has been out of business for awhile but the sound quality is still outstanding. I am using my Pioneer Elite as an expensive HDMI switcher for the 8800pro but I do have a older HDMI switcher I will swap it out for. All EAD gear can be repaired or even upgraded as well by Noble Electronics who is staffed by former EAD employees and they do great work. 

I just wanted to give a heads up out there as these items can be had for crazy good deals now. I did hear about some Theta Casablanca owners talking about how good Blu-ray sounded via there expensive six shooter and thought they were:coocoo::dumbcrazy:
Turns out they were just using the right gear, although Theta is still crazy expensive.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase... I have always heard good things about EAD.

So you are powering all your Von Schweikert's with the EAD now... I would love to hear that setup one day... I bet it is sweet indeed.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, the Von Schweikerts are loving the new juice.

I already knew what the PM2000 was going to do but the pre-amp is a pleasant shock. I just had a friend over and he said you gotta keep the 8800Pro now as he has never heard my system sound so good either.

Turns out gear without HDMI is not so outdated as long as it has a good multi-channel input. 

Thanks for the congrats Sonnie.


----------

